# Anyone testing New Year's Eve? 31st ? EAK!!!



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya.... Feeling so emotional and negative that this month thinking that it just hasn't worked AGAIN!!!!! Sorry for the lack of   vibes! Looking for test date buddies!! Will get more postive I promise!
Rx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

hi ya...i'm a new years eve tester!  i'm not feeling like af is coming but then it's a bit early or it could be accupunture paying off!!  

have you managed to avoid booze?

fingers crossed for you!

jen
x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Jen...

Glad you have no signs of the   appearing! I'm defiantly starting acupuncture in the New Year how have you found it?

I had a small glass of Red on Xmas eve and one with dinner on Xmas day.... I just had to!!! 

 For you to!!

Ruthie x


----------



## wishes (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Jen and Ruthie thougt Ild join you here for the 2ww.
Im testing on jan 2nd but only because the GP is closed until then.

Had donated embryo transfer Dec 19th in Barcelona. AF due day 28 which is on New Years Eve so I guess that will be a test in and of itself. Dont want to do a home kit... 

hope you are both doing well and enjoying eating for extras on board. Watch this space...
best for now,
wishes


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm not testing on New Years, but just wanted to wish you

  *GOOD LUCK x*  

LOL Gen x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ruth loads and loads of good luck for testing on the 31st

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there ~ don't forget the 2WW thread where you can join all the others chatting and waiting.....i'll leave the link for you all:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76713.msg1033157#msg1033157

Hope to see some of you there 

Much luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Wishes...

You are being really good not testing till the Doc's are back! Are you not tempted to do a hpt? I hope everything works out for you... I will be on here to let everyone know the outcome.. fee;ing a little more positive today... just go to make sure I don't go testing later!!

Jen - How are you feeling today? any symptoms?

Ruthie x


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi ruth just wanted to wish u good luck and hope you get a  . im testing 2nd jan but might cheat and test new years eve because if    i can see the newyear in really positive, but if   at least i can have a couple of drinks lol. sending you      and     good luck.


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

hows everyone's 2ww going?

i've had period type pains for the past day or so but don't know what to read into this, haven't had any mood swings but am not going to get my hopes up &  am not going to test until Sunday .... 

i've not touched any booze since my works do which was a week ago!  

good luck for you all & fingers crossed for a few bfp!!

jen
xx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Ruth

Accupunture has helped me relax.  I've had about 10 sessions over 4 months.  Since seeing her my cycles have been 28 days ....used to vary between 28-32 days.

i would definatley recomend having accupunture.  

I've seen that you are also losing weight to have ivf..i need to lose 14lbs minimum to have iui privately. 

good luck for Sunday - any signs?

Jen
x


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Hiya Ruth &Jen, 

in testing 31st too now - was suppsoed totest this morn but got back late from inlaws and missed first pee. Im refussig to etst toorrow as it's my 40th birthday and Ill be with loads of people (dreading it). If AF comes then Ill deal with it then.

So hard isn't it - I feel OK but I always so round this time of cycle - then have a massive crash in mood when AF arrives.  I wish I wasn' so hopeful.  I have been distracting myself over Xmas mind - inlaws have a puppy and I just spent all time with him (Jack) and really helped.  Im not at all sociable and trying hard to treat myself really well so I don't get even more stressed or low.

Today, temperature not as high as I would like but still Ok.  Boobs very sore and a bit dizzy BUT I have all of that in my cycles now and then so means nothing.

Are you going out new years eve  we haven't planned anything. hybernating. 

Keep well all you 31st Dec testers.  

Sheena xxxxx


----------



## wishes (Oct 11, 2006)

thinking of you brave ladies testing tomorrow and wishing you every success
Sending   vibes to 
Ruthieschmoo, Jen_D, Pip 34 and Sheena Hewes

Hope this new years eve brings you everything your hearts desire.

Special happy birthday to our girl hitting the big 40. Hope its a great one for you.  

ive decided to sit tight until jan 2nd and hope that  arrives in the meantime.
best for now, 
wishes


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck girls for testing today

         

Kate xx​


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

it's a BFN  for me again this month.  

Hopefully we'll be able to start IUI at the Chiltern in February.  Need to book in for a xray but we're hoping that once thats done we can start hte following cycle.

Fingers crossed to Ruth, Pip 34 and Sheena Hewes that someone has some fab news to start 2007!

jen
xx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi jen sorry you had a   fingers crossed for next time xxx big    for u honey.
i also had  a   this morning     i not supposed to test til tues not holding much hope as i have no syptoms.  still try again n hope for 2007 a  .

good luck to all who are testing today hope u all get that   we all want     .


----------



## wishes (Oct 11, 2006)

Dear Jen and Pip I am so sorry it hasnt been the news we all wanted for you this time.
I am sending you lots of  too look over you especially this new years eve and hope that 2007 will bring more   results.

Sheena how is the birthday? and Ruthie we havent heard from you so hope everything is ok hun.

Pip and Jen be gentle with yourselves. Hopefully we will all get to the good end of that  soon. 

big hugs for now,
wishes


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Jen & Pip, hope you are coping - keep in touch.  doesn't get any easier does it.  I can't bring myself to test.  Was staying at relatives for my 40th birthday and new year so obky just home and decided my week will again be too weak to trest till tomorrow.  Just excuses.  No AF and plenty of possible signs but also got a headache today and that's not usually good news.  Im 3-4 days late. 

Ruthie - ok?  My bday was Ok - didn;t drink and stayed i nbackgroudn a bit but did smile alot and was good to see family but they are all so resigned to me not having kids that it is really annoying.  I want them to ber fighting WITH me.  I was  looking after a  year old niece and one of my relative said 'wow you are great with kids'  as if for some reason I shouldn;t be because of my fertility problems?  Im probbaly just a bit touchy.

Girls - should I test? Im not at work tomorrow so may wait til then.  Midbnyo uif it is a very very lucky BFP then Inee to get an appoint with gynae asap as he says I need to have progesterone as soon as they embryo has implanted safely.  
#

Ok take care.
Sheena xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jen sorry it was a BFN.

Ruth how did u get on?

Kate xx


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Still not sure is BFP or BFN.  So moody today and the feint line of pee stick disappeared.

Just got back from clinic - he gave me cycolgest 200mg twice a day.  He's treating me like Im rpegnant but to be honest today I don't feel it.  Seeing that feint 2nd test which went away after hour, and being moody most of today, I just feel like AF is on way.

Ill read up on this site now about progesterone meds so I know what to expect.

Im on day 33 (so 5 or 6 days late with period)


----------



## wishes (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi girls, 
just to let you know I did the blood test today
 

however I have to do another test in three days and am being treated like I am pregnant now. Not sure what this all means as havent had a chance to discuss it directly with GP who got the results?? any ideas. I am day 28 of a normally 28 day cycle and dont feel AF coming at all (am normally confined to barracks for an entire day!)

Sheena hang in there and keep us posted.
best for now


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks for the words of advice.  I'm feeling a bit brighter today.

sorry to hear that you'rs is a bFn..anyone heard from Ruth?

jen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

wishes im so sorry to hear it was a BFN

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

So sorry I didn't come on sooner I haven't been able to face it.... I didn't even get a chance to test as DP fetched me the HPT I started to bleed... I couldn't believe it... what timing mother nature has! I was so convinced as well..   

I just hibernated then and got a little drunk (not very productive I know) I just keep picturing my insides and seeing them all broken and useless... Big apologies for the negative me me me message...

Big hugs to wishes, Jen and Pip   

Sheena - I might not be reading your post properly... how is it going?

Thanks for all the positive vibes I'm currently looking for the courage for 2007 ttc..
Rxxx


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Girlies,

Lost it today.  5 weeks preg. Started the progesterone last night after that private clinic trip yesterday (using my 40th birthday money)but maybe too late.  Having a scan next week. Gutted and feeling awful -slightly relieved it wasn't a loss at 4 months like last year tho.  Im dreading the next few days/weeks. I hope I can pull myself through.  We'd only told 1 person so can deal with this alone this time.  Due back at work Friday. 

Hope you are all coping.

Sheena xxx


----------



## wishes (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Sheena Im so sorry it hasnt been the result we all wanted for you.
You are great to be thinking forward at this stage. Just to let you know that you are helping all of us along sweetheart by your strong thinking. i hope I can be as good.
today a BFN was confirmed for me and DH.  Not much more to say really.

Ruthie we are all delighted to see you back but also very sorry to hear that you have to go through this too.
Thanks Kamac, it does feel good to know there are others close to hand who know exactly what it feels like. 
Pip and Jen how are you doing?
You are right it doesnt get any easier

Milly we are relying on you to give us all a lift on Friday. Thinking of you lots and hoping that everything is   
Please keep us posted.
Sending everyone lots of   as I think we need them here at the moment.

best for now,
wishes


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Ah, Wishes, thanks love.  Having all sorts of weird sensations today, especially the ones that feel like Im havng electric shocks oevr my body, and feel like Im going mad but I know it is just the hormones so Im waiting it out.  My hearing has gone really sensitive too so if anyone speaks to me near by I jump out of my skin.  i am trying to laugh it off.  It's all to do with hormones and brain chemicals and stuff.


im So so sorry about yiour BFN.  It is gut wrenching.  We try so hard, and we do all we can to be positive and not over-silly about conception etc but it just smacks you in the face when you get a BFN ey.  

Im being really open this time with anyone who's near me - not pretending to be OK.  Hugging DH al lthe time to make sure he's opening up too. Had a long walk earlier even tho felt like staying in bed.  Didn;t wash or brush teeth - just went. Dreading work tomorrow but going to go in, sit at desk and not take any nonsense. Just a quiet heads down day.


Hope rest of the 31st-ers are doing Ok too.  Chat to you in the next possible 2WW.  My bleeding isn't what Id expect for early miscarriage  (it is really brown, and not at all heavy) so not sure when my cycle will be back to normal.  That's the hardest thing.


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

so sorry sheena honey big     for u hun xxx
thinking of u

wishes hun sorry u got the    big     for u hun xxx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Sheena 

So sorry to hear your news.  Thoughts are with you and DH.

Take care

Jenny


----------



## wishes (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi girls just took a break yesteday. Spent time at my parents which was helpful so Im doing OK now.
Sheena those hormones turned me into a crazy woman. I am so lucky to still have DH 

Its quite hard to talk to him as he doesnt want to seem upset and I think he doesnt want to upset me etc... he is the most important other person for me in all of this. 
I have to keep my eye on the ball and make sure I remember how lucky I am already.

Yes I look forward to our next 2ww... and even more to a positive result eventually 


Pip and Jen hope you are both doing better too. Milly are you OK?
Talk soon,
wishes


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi wishes 
glad your feeling a little better xxx im still awaiting af   tested yesterday but still bfn so dont no whats going on.  big   for u and dh xxxx


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Pip - holding up?  Been quite a few days now since your AF due?  BFNs still?  I had that last October (went to day 37 - 9/10 days late).  Still have no idea why.    Here' hoping yours is a late-starter and a BFP is on it' way.  It is possible you know.  Ive seen lots of charts online where BFN came a week or so after they expected it to.

Take care
Sheena


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi sheena  how are u hun big  .

i ok hun but still no af and still bfn so it must be me lol. i have read though that i can still ovulate with out having af so im still charting temperature and testing. so im hoping i can still have di this month. i hopes so as its my birthday next month and a bfn would be the best present ever.  sending             to all the other girls  testing soon.


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ruthieshmoo said:


> Hi Jen...
> 
> Glad you have no signs of the  appearing! I'm defiantly starting acupuncture in the New Year how have you found it?
> 
> ...


hiya.is it true that acupuncture canm help u concieve naturally? and good luck to you.x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

hiya,is it true that acupuncture can help u concieve naturally? and good luck to you.x


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Max

Hi there, accupunture can help conceive.  I read an article in a magazine last year ( i think ti was she magazine).  I think there is information on one of the other boards about it.  But it has helped me to relax & for a week or so after each treatment i feel much more chilled.  My accupunturist attended a seminar in London before Christmas with leading gynae consultants and leading experts in accupunture which focused on how accupunture can help couples with fertility problems.  It's not a quick fix though, to start with i had a session once a week, after about 6 weeks it went to 2 a month & will continue to have treatments until i get a BFP!  If you want more info please PM me.

Good luck

Jen


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi jen thanx 4 the info,i will bear that in mind.xx


----------

